# !969 GTO Hood Latch Issue



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

I was just trying to pop the hood to check the oil and inspect the engine and it won't completely open. Seems the driver's side releases but the left side is tighter. I cant pull it up far enough to release the latch and lift it. 

Is this a common problem? How can I get the darned thing open now?

Thanks for any help or advice in advance!!


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

My 68 has same issue. I pull once and hood pops, I have to give it a really good "push" and "pull" again while pushing down on hood slightly to release. I am guessing a common problem. Least of my worries; to fix so it works flawlessly right now. Hope this helps.


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

shoeman68 said:


> My 68 has same issue. I pull once and hood pops, I have to give it a really good "push" and "pull" again while pushing down on hood slightly to release. I am guessing a common problem. Least of my worries; to fix so it works flawlessly right now. Hope this helps.


Thanks ill try pushing down hard while I release...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

That technique works for me on my '70. Easier than adjusting the bracket.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine too. When I pull the latch the spring pops the hood up but the 'safety' catch catches it. I have to push down on the hood just enough to take the pressure off the catch, then pull the release out again to get the hood the rest of the way up.

I'm so used to doing it this way that I thought it was 'normal' 

Bear


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

...just wanted to report back that that did it. Thanks guys!!


----------



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

is there a way to adjust it to open it all way with out holding down on it thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Dunno Calray, maybe --- but like I said I'm so accustomed to opening my hood now that the motion is second nature. It doesn't bother me. If there *IS* a documented adjustment procedure, I'd expect to find it in the applicable Fisher Body factory manual for your car.

Bear


----------

